# New homes



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't done new homes for a few years. Thinking of getting back in.
Should I go with a hole hawg or just use a decent cordless to drill out the house?
I bought one of the Milwaukee 7/16 impacts so maybe that will do it. Help!


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Woah woah woahhh. How big are you planning on going?

I only use my handy right angle drill with my long 7/8 nail eater. It would take daaaaays to drill out with a cordless.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

1800 to 3000 SQFT homes but I need to be pretty fast as the profit margin is kinda small.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Than you want a good right angle. You won't be doing anything productive with a cordless.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> 1800 to 3000 SQFT homes but I need to be pretty fast as the profit margin is kinda small.


 I couldn't imagine the battery drills keeping up with a hole hawg.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Even though I have 4 batteries?


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

You have to use low gear with a cordless. Any 1/2" corded drill will be faster


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Even though I have 4 batteries?


You'll need two chargers too.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Even though I have 4 batteries?



Hahahahhaha. 

Battery drill - 45 seconds for a hole/ 12 holes a battery

Hole hawg - 3 seconds for a hole/unlimited holes. 

You tell me what sounds more profitable. 




*don't correct my estimates


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

The_kid said:


> Hahahahhaha. Battery drill - 45 seconds for a hole/ 12 holes a battery Hole hawg - 3 seconds for a hole/unlimited holes. You tell me what sounds more profitable. *don't correct my estimates


 That's all I use, and if it takes you 45 seconds to drill a hole with your cordless, get rid of the Harbor Freight cordless.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I wouldn't think of using anything except a Hole Hawg.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Cordless is good for a couple holes that you missed if you don't want to fire up the generator, but not for drilling out an entire house. There is no comparison.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

backstay said:


> That's all I use, and if it takes you 45 seconds to drill a hole with your cordless, get ride of the Harbor Freight cordless.



With all due respect, you would get laughed at if you brought a cordless onto one of the jobs im on.

But i suppose you aren't doing any 14k Sq/ft homes. 

I don't have time to waste on trying with cordless'.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We don't do much wood new construction, but if I did I would be looking hard at a Milwaukee D Handle drill with an angled 30" extension.

Right now we use Hole Hawgs for the little bit we do.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Definitely use a hole hawg. A cordless is for alarm guys.

I like the 7/8 bit as well, but I seem to use more nail plates when I drill with it than a 3/4 bit. Could just be my imagination though.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

The_kid said:


> Hahahahhaha.
> 
> Battery drill - 45 seconds for a hole/ 12 holes a battery
> 
> ...


Treated wet 4X4. Looks like 3 seconds or so.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joNLizTW2Ko


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

The_kid said:


> With all due respect, you would get laughed at if you brought a cordless onto one of the jobs im on.
> 
> But i suppose you aren't doing any 14k Sq/ft homes.
> 
> I don't have time to waste on trying with cordless'.


Are you a house Roper extraordinaire ?


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Lep said:


> Are you a house Roper extraordinaire ?



Nope. I just have a boss who demands everything done yesterday


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I haven't done new homes for a few years. Thinking of getting back in.
> Should I go with a hole hawg or just use a decent cordless to drill out the house?
> I bought one of the Milwaukee 7/16 impacts so maybe that will do it. Help!




I use a Harbor Freight "hole hawg" knock off,
because they're cheaper , last almost as long and if someone steals it I'm not out 300 bucks


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Treated wet 4X4. Looks like 3 seconds or so.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joNLizTW2Ko



I will admit thats pretty impressive. What size bit is that?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

The_kid said:


> Nope. I just have a boss who demands everything done yesterday


well keep up the good work then, and soon you will be a House Roper extraordinaire
:thumbup:


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The_kid said:


> I will admit thats pretty impressive. What size bit is that?



Are you kidding? It took ten whole seconds to drill that. That's ridiculous. And it's annoyingly loud. I'll take the electric hole hawg any day


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I haven't done new homes for a few years. Thinking of getting back in.
> Should I go with a hole hawg or just use a decent cordless to drill out the house?
> I bought one of the Milwaukee 7/16 impacts so maybe that will do it. Help!


Currently I'm not wiring any new homes, but there are new subdivisions going up everywhere around here. Doesn't matter which way I come home everyday, I'll pass at least 2 or 3 new neighborhoods.

The margins are low and the builders timelines are ridiculous, but it's a huge rush of excitement when your looking out the window of a home your roughing in and seeing a bunch of lots going up, and every one of them have your name on it.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Get the real thing.....:thumbsup:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-1-2-in-Super-Hawg-Drill-1680-21/202101571


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea, noise on a construction site is just annoying. That would never happen in a maintenance setting.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Are you kidding? It took ten whole seconds to drill that. That's ridiculous. And it's annoyingly loud. I'll take the electric hole hawg any day


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_w9UZ6LjlI


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

The_kid said:


> With all due respect, you would get laughed at if you brought a cordless onto one of the jobs im on. But i suppose you aren't doing any 14k Sq/ft homes. I don't have time to waste on trying with cordless'.


Well kid, I've been doing this probably longer than you've been eating solid food. And I think the OP said 1500 to 2000, not 15,000. So drop the attitude.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Yea, noise on a construction site is just annoying. That would never happen in a maintenance setting.



Dude that thing was loud as hell. You might as well ring out a house with an impact. That thing is a toy


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Dude that thing was loud as hell. You might as well ring out a house with an impact. That thing is a toy


True but it is a monster power wise. I snapped the pins off a lenox arbor the other day. You don't know it but you would like it.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

backstay said:


> Well kid, I've been doing this probably longer than you've been eating solid food. And I think the OP said 1500 to 2000, not 15,000. So drop the attitude.



You're experience has absolutely nothing to do with my personal opinion on drills. I prefer and recommend cord drills. Some do, some don't. 

No need to be a ****.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

The_kid said:


> You're experience has absolutely nothing to do with my personal opinion on drills. I prefer and recommend cord drills. Some do, some don't. No need to be a ****.


 And you were.



The_kid said:


> With all due respect, you would get laughed at if you brought a cordless onto one of the jobs im on. But i suppose you aren't doing any 14k Sq/ft homes. I don't have time to waste on trying with cordless'.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> True but it is a monster power wise. I snapped the pins off a lenox arbor the other day. You don't know it but you would like it.



Does it have a clutch?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Does it have a clutch?


No but this really doesn't need it. That was one handed with an I phone in the other. That 4X4 was only a couple feet long if that matters. This thing is a holesaw mofo.
It really isn't that loud in person.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

We do a lot of new construction this is what I would recommend. Extremely fast to drill out a house. 
The only other thing I could ever recommend is the Milwaukee fuel cordless hole hawg but I haven't tried it yet. 
We do probably 3-6 houses a month. We are actually getting ready to start a 53 duplex neighborhood with clubhouse and gated community. Btw we use 15/16" Lenox 18" bits. I have them resharpened once or twice a month and they last about 3-4 months.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> We do a lot of new construction this is what I would recommend. Extremely fast to drill out a house.
> The only other thing I could ever recommend is the Milwaukee fuel cordless hole hawg but I haven't tried it yet.
> We do probably 3-6 houses a month. We are actually getting ready to start a 53 duplex neighborhood with clubhouse and gated community. Btw we use 15/16" Lenox 18" bits. I have them resharpened once or twice a month and they last about 3-4 months.



I know you have a lot of experience 3D and I'll take the advice on the drill bit but that drill motor looks like it sucks,I think I'll go with black dogs "Super Hawg"


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I use one of these for big and small homes...










For kitchen renos and the like, I usually just use my cordless m12 fuel to drill everything.










If I was buying new today, I would buy this...


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Lep said:


> I know you have a lot of experience 3D and I'll take the advice on the drill bit but that drill motor looks like it sucks,I think I'll go with black dogs "Super Hawg"


We have had extremely good luck with them and have no issues. I use this with a extended handle. I'm a short guy and don't like lugging a ladder around to drill out 9-10' ceilings. The long drill with the long bit allows me to reach everything without a ladder. But hey, to each his own! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

I do not like the right angle drill due to weight and how short it is. Plus I can run the d handle drill with one hand.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-7-Amp-1-2-in-D-Handle-Drill-1001-1/100609371


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

I have had my Hole Hawg for 30 years, it has never let me down. Stick with the corded Hole Hawg. Cordless tools have there place...keep them there.

Patrick




sbrn33 said:


> No but this really doesn't need it. That was one handed with an I phone in the other. That 4X4 was only a couple feet long if that matters. This thing is a holesaw mofo.
> It really isn't that loud in person.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A Fuel drill will do a 3000 square foot house without an issue. Buy yourself about a dozen Daredevil bits and en extender and you will have that place drilled by the time the other guys have unravelled their extension cords.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-7-Amp-1-2-in-D-Handle-Drill-1001-1/100609371


Years ago I almost snapped my wrist in half with a motor like that ,so I've stayed away from those just because of the fear.
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah I remember almost hurting myself pretty bad on those funky little milwaukees (with a 90deg end on it) as an apprentice. They seem to be underpowered going through dense wood.. Yet if they catch on some strong metal, they will throw you off your ladder.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The_kid said:


> With all due respect, you would get laughed at if you brought a cordless onto one of the jobs im on.
> 
> But i suppose you aren't doing any 14k Sq/ft homes.
> 
> I don't have time to waste on trying with cordless'.


But you have time to waste with extension cords?

You need to throw your Black and Decker in the dumpster and buy a real cordless drill.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Respect the tools you use...then learn how to use them. The Hole Hawg has two speeds. Once you get the gearing down, you can then manage the tool. I am not saying I haven't [email protected]#%$# up and gotten slapped around by not understanding the capabilities of what I was using...learn from your trials and move on.

Patrick


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

MTW said:


> I wouldn't think of using anything except a Hole Hawg.


I'm a big fan of the good old right angle drill.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> But you have time to waste with extension cords?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to throw your Black and Decker in the dumpster and buy a real cordless drill.



I have a Milwaukee M12 fuel. It just doesnt do the job like my Makita 3/8" DA3010F. 

I do like that Milwaukee m18 cordless though. Might look into that one day.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

3Ds HoleShooter is a nice drill. As you can see from the pic you can screw the wrist saving handle on either side and should use it. The drill has tons of power. Mine sits in the truck collecting dust for the last couple of years, pulled out only for say a bunch of 4 inch holes with the holesaw. I bought it in '75 and it has served me well. Mine has the keyless chuck and the magnum has a different trigger. It has drilled millions of holes.










With that said I have moved on to the M18 line of tools. I've never really drilled a house out first anyway. Too boring for me. I box the house and do drill the home runs. I then drill, and rough-wire one circuit at a time.Sometimes, not often tho, I'll splice the circuit also before moving on to the next one.

I work by myself so rarely make any money in the resi rat race.

^^ For the most part resi is competitive and a rat-race with many bottom feeders and guys starting out. GCs will only survive for a couple of years as a rule. To make a dollar you have to have slaves. For sure one and maybe two.

You may get lucky and find a high-end contractor who will keep you working because of the way you work. Most GCs have zero money, work on draws, which isn't enough, and will replace you with the next guy who is $50 less than you.

But back to the M18s. I have 3 batteries but haven't used up 2 on a working day. Probably my wiring style. I don't pull out the cord anymore. Spade bits and a couple of 12" and 6" extensions work just fine. I don't use the impact for drilling tho.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Lep said:


> I know you have a lot of experience 3D and I'll take the advice on the drill bit but that drill motor looks like it sucks,I think I'll go with black dogs "Super Hawg"


Sucks for sure.
The bit hit a nail and it sucked the 200 lb journeyman right up off the floor:thumbup:
By the time he had released the switch, he was was hanging a foot in the air:laughing:
Those D Handles are almost indestructible.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

daveEM said:


> 3Ds HoleShooter is a nice drill. As you can see from the pic you can screw the wrist saving handle on either side and should use it. The drill has tons of power. Mine sits in the truck collecting dust for the last couple of years, pulled out only for say a bunch of 4 inch holes with the holesaw. I bought it in '75 and it has served me well. Mine has the keyless chuck and the magnum has a different trigger. It has drilled millions of holes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My favorite thing about the m18 is the hammer drill. It saves so much time putting in plugs rather than having to pull out the corded guy.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The_kid said:


> I have a Milwaukee M12 fuel.


Now we know why you get laughed at trying to drill out a house with your cordless.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Once the panel area is determined, we usually request a critical path to it & dedicated space. _(many non electricians having no clue, we consider it a courtesy)_

Depending on the home size _(we've done some incorporating 2-200A panels)_ we'll then use a measure stick to mark the hole pattern on outwards. 

This may start out as something like 4-6 1.5" holes fanning out in either direction from the panel , down to 2-3 holes in any given basement _(one being dedicated telecom)_

Next we'll box the whole place out. Stack the whole place out. Drill the whole place out. 

We've broken every R angle drill on the market doing this

This is the only one i own that has lasted 20 yrs w/o breaking or needing service, but i don't really want to swing it around all day anymore

~CS~


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> Now we know why you get laughed at trying to drill out a house with your cordless.



I don't get laughed at drilling out a house with a cordless, because i don't do it. 

For what i do it only makes sense for me to use a plugin right angle.

I use my cordless for stepper bits, metal bits, ect. Or if i have drill a hole or two. 

I see the advantages of the cordless (like the weight and no extension cord) but that doesnt work for me.


----------



## BSK3720 (Mar 29, 2014)

What about Milwaukee's keyless chucks? Every one of ours will loosen while drilling and then drop the bit when you pull back. Not every time, but enough to be aggravating. I dropped a hole saw teeth down on a new countertop a few months ago and had to pay for the repair. Anyone else have trouble with keyless chucks?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah they're finicky at times. 

And yes cordless has come leaps and bounds, we're always using them ourselves

But roughing a _whole_ house? And i like to drill the snot outta it for easy pulls....

Ain't a happening cordless thing , _sorry_ :no:

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

BSK3720 said:


> What about Milwaukee's keyless chucks? Every one of ours will loosen while drilling and then drop the bit when you pull back. Not every time, but enough to be aggravating. I dropped a hole saw teeth down on a new countertop a few months ago and had to pay for the repair. Anyone else have trouble with keyless chucks?


That really sucks about the countertop. 

M18 chucks do loosen up. You get into the habit of tightening them up on the fly.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The_kid said:


> I don't get laughed at drilling out a house with a cordless, because i don't do it.
> 
> For what i do it only makes sense for me to use a plugin right angle.
> 
> ...


You have an M12. There's no comparison to an M18 Fuel with the big fat batteries.

We drilled out apartment buildings with M18 Fuels. 150' hallways. Four storeys. Joists every 16". Tons of home runs to the basement. Lots of ugly chit to go through. We schooled the corded guys on that job.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> You have an M12. There's no comparison to an M18 Fuel with the big fat batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> We drilled out apartment buildings with M18 Fuels. 150' hallways. Four storeys. Joists every 16". Tons of home runs to the basement. Lots of ugly chit to go through. We schooled the corded guys on that job.



This is just an argument of preference.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The_kid said:


> This is just an argument of preference.


You said you would get laughed at using cordless on a job.

My preference is to get laughed at.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

My M28 will drill a small house on one charge, it is also faster than my corded drill and right angle drill. I use it with 4 inch hole saws on b low gear and never have an issue. I do use daredevil bits, which are the best. I am all battery unless I am core drilling.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Ultrafault said:


> My M28 will drill a small house on one charge, it is also faster than my corded drill and right angle drill. I use it with 4 inch hole saws on b low gear and never have an issue. I do use daredevil bits, which are the best. I am all battery unless I am core drilling.


We always used the daredevil bits but menards quit stocking them. Do you know who else sells them?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ultrafault said:


> My M28 will drill a small house on one charge, it is also faster than my corded drill and right angle drill. I use it with 4 inch hole saws on b low gear and never have an issue. I do use daredevil bits, which are the best. I am all battery unless I am core drilling.


I found a sale on Daredevils and bought all their stock. They're disposable. Hit a nail and they're done. Throw it away, grab a new one, keep going. 

They will get bogged down in really wet wood. Then you have to reverse out and clean out the hole. 

I have tried everything and nothing beats a Daredevil with a quick change extension. If you get into a tight spot, get rid of the extension and drill your hole.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

3D Electric said:


> We always used the daredevil bits but menards quit stocking them. Do you know who else sells them?


http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-Daredev...qid=1415801828&sr=1-7&keywords=daredevil+bits


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> We always used the daredevil bits but menards quit stocking them. Do you know who else sells them?


Try home depot. The one around here stocks them. Had a sale on the13 PC set. 9.98 I grabbed the last three on the shelf.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

The 18v cordless looks awesome! Hefty price tag, but looks like it works great. I saw a video, it's just as strong as the corded version.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

There's no way I would ever, ever rough in a house with a cordless. I have a right angle that is lightning fast, and a dull with 36" extension to drill across ceilings with no ladder.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I know a cordless CAN drill out a new construction house.. but I also still use a corded right angle hawg.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I know a cordless CAN drill out a new construction house.. but I also still use a corded right angle hawg.


About the only corded tools we use anymore is a hammer drill and a rotozip. Just waiting for Milwaukee to come out with a cordless rotozip tool.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

heavysparky said:


> Try home depot. The one around here stocks them. Had a sale on the13 PC set. 9.98 I grabbed the last three on the shelf.


I think Irwin is making a bit nearly identical to those now.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

wendon said:


> Just waiting for Milwaukee to come out with a cordless rotozip tool.


It's been out for a while... I was going to buy one, but I rarely use that tool... so I stick with a corded Dremel.


----------

